# Eagle Shirtmakers?



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

What ever happened to Eagle Shirtmakers (made in USA)? I can't find them anywhere. Did they go out of business?


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

stuman said:


> Did they go out of business?


Yes, several years ago. PVH recently reintroduced the brand, primarily as a non-iron 100% cotton pinpoint button-down.

https://www.pvhcareerapparel.com/


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

The shirts were made in Allentown, PA. They've been touring without Don Felder for several years. Now Eagles shirts are made in Bwhakganga and turn up at Marshalls/Maxx @ $20 a pop.


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

stuman said:


> What ever happened to Eagle Shirtmakers (made in USA)? I can't find them anywhere. Did they go out of business?


Have purchased about a half dozen Eagles in the past few months from the "best" Macy's here in Cincinnati.

While they're not considered the "high-end" of what Macy's locally has to offer.....like most local Department Store competitors like Dillards and Parisian, that "honor" is held for RLBL, HSM, and the occasional Abboud.....they'd be among the *better* shirts on their shelves, and at least a couple cuts above their house brands.

Typical white and blue pointed-collar broadcloths/pinpoints with barrel cuffs carry an MSRP of about $60, and sell in the middle $30's during the *very* common Macy's promotion. I think the OCBD's are comparable. I've purchased several.....usually with french cuffs.....on clearance for anywhere from $18-$28. Marshall's pulled out of Cincinnati some time ago, but I've not checked availability at TJM (probably because I literally can't stand walking in those particular stores).

Without going into my closet and looking, my recollection is that all were made in China.


----------



## Locksworth (Apr 21, 2008)

I picked up a button down eagle shirt from marshalls not too long ago. decent pattern and fit, ok stitching. says made in Mongolia on the label.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I see a lot of Eagle non-iron shirts in Stein Mart. Last time I was in Macy's, which was at least 6 months ago, there were some nice looking Eagle ties. They were $30 or so, not a bad deal.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I've also bought a few Eagle Shirtmakers shirts before and I found that the sleeves were not the size I was use to. In other shirts I wear a 34/35 but this size in the eagle shirt was too short. I ended up giving the shirts to a friend who they fit perfect. There is a guy on ebay that sells the eagle shirts. I did find them to be a decent quality shirt for the price though.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't say, but in 1966 they made a very nice BD!


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

I used to love Sero shirts too. They had a perfect roll on their button downs.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

I have an Eagle white pinpoint button down, purchased about a year ago at Filenes. The fabric is nice, not too shiny or treated-looking for a non-iron, and the collar roll is great.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

The original Eagle Shirtmakers liquidated in 1990 or so. My friends found out about their liquidation sale at their NYC offices and stocked up. I had bought most of my Eagle shirts at the Cohoes store in Virginia, and picked up some at dept. stores and Syms. They made shirts at the time with nonfused collars, so their BD collars had a nice soft roll. Eagle, Sero, and BB made up the majority of my shirt wardrobe at the time.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I ran across a table of Eagle BDs last night at Macy's and the collar roll was exquisite.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

wvuguy said:


> .....like most local Department Store competitors like Dillards and Parisian.....


You have a Parisian in Cincinnatti?

Parisian was a Birmingham-based store that made some inroads into Georgia in the early 90s. They were owned by Proffitt's, which bought Saks Fifth Avenue and proceeded to sell off every other store they owned. The southern stores (Proffitt's, McRae's, Parisian) went to Belk, the northern stores (Carson-Pirie-Scott, Herberger's, Bergner's, Boston Store) went to Bon Ton. Some Parisians in Detroit are still run as Parisians and owned by Bon Ton, but the ones in the South became Belk.

That said, Belk does carry Eagle. The only dress shirts I've ever bought there have been Robert Talbott that were marked down significantly because they had labels saying "Robert Talbott for Parisian."


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just picked up a Eagle shirt makers in pale yellow, OCBD. Yes, the soft collar roll is great. made in Indonesia. I noticed there was a chevron on the pocket, I do not see anymore. Maybe this was the original company made?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow. Heh heh! This thread is more than 6 years old! You did some digging, son!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

This fits me great and I am NOt a slim fit. Do they mark their shirts 'slim' ??


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I dunno. Let's see if some of those posters from back in 2008 answer.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

surprised I did a search on line and found Andy's. Found a few on ebay and saw 'slim fit' tags. I am not a slim fit, just not heavy. practically new shirt less than $20.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

while we're on the topic... I will add I have one of these vintage Eagles in a really nice Sea Island cotton. It's starting to fray in some areas but remains a great summer shirt.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

The original Eagle shirts (pre 1990) were very nice. I haven't seen any of the current shirts carrying that name. Back in the 60s most of my shirts were Eagle, Sero or Hathaway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember eagle dress shirts being made in Hong Kong. And loving them


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking at mine again, there is a chevron on the pocket (Indonesian) . Wonder how old that makes it?


----------



## charlesg928 (Oct 28, 2020)

Love seeing this thread. My great-great-great grandfather, Jacob Miller, founded Eagle in 1867. 

My grandfather, S. Miller Harris, sold the company in the 60s but continued to run it for some time. In his 80s, he held the American license for Viyella, and at age 90 (in 2011) started a new label, Jacob Miller Shirts, made of a very durable cotton-wool blend. Very different style of shirt than the old button-downs, but wonderful shirts. 

It's amazing learning about the heritage--I was only born in 1980. -cg


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I wore Eagle shirts during their mini-revival in the early-mid 80s. Cut was just a hair trimmer than BB, but material was about the same weight. They offered a wider variety of OCBD stripe colors than BB.


----------

